# 10 things that you should do / check on compile error



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 9, 2010)

Well. We live on Unix world where error is something.....usual 
The 10 things in my opinion that you should do / check before post a thread with error during installation of a package from ports.
1)Don't freak out 
2)Check if your ports tree is up to date
3)Use pkg_add -r command
4)Check flags (sometimes we check something only i386 when we have amd64, or something defined as broken, etc)
5)Run always make clean to delete work file before recompile again
6)Check Makefile if it can be build on your system. Example here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=15025&highlight=ede
7)Try a previous more stable version or the possible latest version. (For example, before ~ 3 months i installed acroread 9 and was crashing cause of a bug. I installed acroread 8 and my problem solved)
8)Run portupgrade -af. May needs a lot of time but reinstall all system packages from the beginning. That means fix of broken links etc 
9)Google maybe help you solve the problem. Google is always your best friend 
10)Make a search on the forum for other threads with similar problem.

None of this didn't work? I think is time to open a new thread


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2010)

0) remove any compiler options in /etc/make.conf


----------



## fairy (Jul 9, 2010)

-1) reset environ()ment including *PATH*. It has precedence over make.conf (and sys.mk), e.g. when specifying CC or CFLAGS.


----------



## Alt (Jul 9, 2010)

-2) Roll dice again to find next possible solution


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2010)

Alt said:
			
		

> -2) Roll dice again to find next possible solution



Hey! I've done enough rolling to last me a lifetime!


----------

